# Upgrading my Inflatable Spider.



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

So I thought it was time for my old spider friend to get an upgrade.
I bought this guy while working at spirit Halloween, well over ten years ago, back when inflatables were just becoming a thing. So he never had the bells and whistles the modern spiders do...
As you can see I added PVC pipe to support his upper body and lift him up off the ground a little. I doubt I'll add a light inside of him but I may add something like a small audio speaker so he can make creepy spider noises, but keep you updated if I decide to do that.

(2) Facebook 

Let me know if the Facebook link doesn't work, Never tried to link from there before.


----------

